# How to install Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard using a USB flash?



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi

I made a 10.5 Mac OS X leopard USB flash boot disk so I can install it on my POWER BOOK G4. But every-time I insert the flash drive then I reboot the computer nothing happens as if it's not there. Do I've to press some keys or adjust some settings so it work?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

PowerBooks can't boot USB, hence why it doesn't work.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Any other solution than getting the DVD?
Also I've a dmg image for 10.5 Do I need a special kind of DVD/RW so I can burn it to a dual layer DVD or it's just any dvd writer will do the job?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope. Creating a bootable DVD is not easy for Macs, as they have to have a special format. I've never been able to do it.


----------

